# Conformation for a barrel prospect?



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

He looks very nice. A nice girth and shoulder. His neck ties in nice, a round rump. I think he makes a great prospect. His legs look great!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

id like to see him standing squared. to me in the last picture- looks like his forelegs are too straight--hard to really give a good opinion in those pictures, lol.. i like how he scopes out, lol.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not bad.

For barrels, his hocks are too far off the ground for my tastes. I like their hocks to be low to the ground, so they can dig down around a turn. 

I'd also like to see his hindquarters more rounded.

Not sure that I like how his thick neck ties in with his body, but it could just be the photos too. 

He does (as someone mentioned) have a nice deep heart girth. 


Personally, I like the looks of Chicados Cash. He's my "ideal" barrel horse confo. (Not to mention NFR quality!)


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

If he doesn't do well in barrels, you have a nice jumper to fall back on.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Whoa. Sorry. Didn't realize that picture was so HUGE.


----------

